# World is a weird place



## Cable guy (Apr 25, 2011)

The more time passes by im into this sh*t, the more the world feels stranger. It is like being a child again. Im not in the 'panic' state anymore, ilearned how to cope with it but the world is a different place for me now. It is like this depersonalization changed my whole aspect of life and everything else, like a metamorphosis or something.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

whatsmynameII said:


> The more time passes by im into this sh*t, the more the world feels stranger. It is like being a child again. Im not in the 'panic' state anymore, ilearned how to cope with it but the world is a different place for me now. It is like this depersonalization changed my whole aspect of life and everything else, like a metamorphosis or something.


Do you feel 'new' to the world?

Do actually feel some emotions, but like with 'new' eyes?


----------



## Cable guy (Apr 25, 2011)

I feel ok, i realized depersonalization isn't such a big deal, i had some drastic changes in my life too (maybe thats why i see it different and dp was there just for more confusion). But the problem is i still feel a stranger to myself. I look in the miror, i know who i am, i dont have any symptoms of dp anymore. I know when i had dp episodes i felt just too real and nowhere to escape, and i never thought i will get out of it. But now i dont have dp and everything is STRANGE. and its not derealization. i am a stranger to myself but i dont have dp. its like ive known myself for entire life, then i forgot everything and began to learn it all over again. i see a new self and the world is different. maybe is this the way out of it?


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

whatsmynameII said:


> I feel ok, i realized depersonalization isn't such a big deal, i had some drastic changes in my life too (maybe thats why i see it different and dp was there just for more confusion). But the problem is i still feel a stranger to myself. I look in the miror, i know who i am, i dont have any symptoms of dp anymore. I know when i had dp episodes i felt just too real and nowhere to escape, and i never thought i will get out of it. But now i dont have dp and everything is STRANGE. and its not derealization. i am a stranger to myself but i dont have dp. its like ive known myself for entire life, then i forgot everything and began to learn it all over again. i see a new self and the world is different. maybe is this the way out of it?


Hey boy relax.

I'll tell you my opinion.

Basically you're going back to the old state,where you had no DP/DR.

But because you've been in a long period of DP/DR when you goes back to the old state you think that the old state is different,because you haven't experiencied it for a while.

Just calm down,everything will be OK.You'll start to feel the things the way they are again.Trust me.When I had DR from Weed,it was this way.I Was living in a dream.Then I managed to get out of it.But when I got out I was having strange feelings about the things,that's because I didn't experiencied the "normal" for a while.It'll be normal soon.It's kinda like a temporal depression that you get when you go out of this shit.

Now I have some symptons of DP sometimes,like I'm going out of my body sometimes,but I also got a Panick Disorder,that's it.


----------



## Cable guy (Apr 25, 2011)

yeah, i guess this may be it...


----------

